# Bacon Bandaids



## TTLWHKR (Jul 27, 2005)

I found these on eBay... They are diecut, i.e., cut to actual shape... Freaky, huh?

I wouldn't waste my money, but I just thought they looked funky.


----------



## Phridae (Jul 27, 2005)

:lol: LOL


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 27, 2005)

LMAO :lol:


----------



## Jim Johnson (Sep 14, 2005)

Must be japaneese


----------



## CaptainPanic (Sep 14, 2005)

LMAO! :lol:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jim Johnson_@Sep 14 2005, 02:40 AM
> * Must be japaneese *


 No, canada... Go figure.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Sep 14, 2005)

Get it? Canadian Bacon?


----------



## HotNoldEMTchick (Sep 14, 2005)

Humans don't know it's not bacon!!!!!


----------



## ShortHairedPunkette (Sep 16, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## smileyyemtb76 (Sep 19, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## Jon (Sep 19, 2005)

:lol: 

<Hey... I can up my post couny by posting Smilies too..... but should I bother?>


----------



## MedicPrincess (Sep 19, 2005)

Did anybody else notice that the Bacon Band-Aids come with a free toy inside.  Like they are a cracker jack box or something.

I am tempted to go bid on them just to find out what the toy is.  Maybe a miniature Canadian Flag.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Sep 19 2005, 01:16 PM
> * Did anybody else notice that the Bacon Band-Aids come with a free toy inside.  Like they are a cracker jack box or something.
> 
> I am tempted to go bid on them just to find out what the toy is.  Maybe a miniature Canadian Flag. *


 It's a sticker...


----------



## TTLWHKR (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Sep 19 2005, 12:46 PM
> * :lol:
> 
> <Hey... I can up my post couny by posting Smilies too..... but should I bother?>
> *


----------



## TTLWHKR (Sep 19, 2005)

The website that sells the bandaids

I got a feckin sticker in my box, the website says it's supposed to be a 'plastic trinket'.  :angry: 






They also have Lucky Monkey Adhesive Bandages!

Maybe we should get a box for Chimpie?


----------



## namaste1967 (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Sep 14 2005, 10:07 AM
> * Get it? Canadian Bacon?   *


 Oh, THAT hurt! Give me one of those!! LOL :lol:


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Sep 19 2005, 03:08 PM
> * Maybe we should get a box for Chimpie? *


 That would be so cool.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie+Sep 19 2005, 09:28 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Chimpie @ Sep 19 2005, 09:28 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-TTLWHKR_@Sep 19 2005, 03:08 PM
> * Maybe we should get a box for Chimpie? *


That would be so cool. [/b][/quote]
 For now you'll have to draw your own monkey on... 

They aren't selling any on ebay now.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Oct 2, 2005)

Did anybody else notice that they have a line called "Parasite Pals"  :blink:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT_@Oct 2 2005, 02:50 AM
> * Did anybody else notice that they have a line called "Parasite Pals" :blink: *


:unsure:


Irony?


----------



## emtff99 (Oct 16, 2005)

ye'ok.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 16, 2005)

what?


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT_@Oct 2 2005, 03:50 AM
> * Did anybody else notice that they have a line called "Parasite Pals"  :blink: *


 What? Where? Huh?  :huh:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 17, 2005)

Yea...


----------



## hfdff422 (Nov 9, 2005)

Every child should have a set of the parasite pals stickers.

The included toy is a sticker? Is that not a box of stickers anyway.


----------



## VinBin (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Sep 19 2005, 12:46 PM
> *:lol:
> 
> <Hey... I can up my post couny by posting Smilies too..... but should I bother?>
> *


heh, turns out you can up it by responding to smilies too...  :lol:


----------



## Jon (Nov 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VinBin+Nov 9 2005, 06:11 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (VinBin @ Nov 9 2005, 06:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@Sep 19 2005, 12:46 PM
> *:lol:
> 
> <Hey... I can up my post couny by posting Smilies too..... but should I bother?>
> *


heh, turns out you can up it by responding to smilies too...  :lol: [/b][/quote]
 Really?


----------



## TTLWHKR (Nov 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VinBin+Nov 9 2005, 06:11 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (VinBin @ Nov 9 2005, 06:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@Sep 19 2005, 12:46 PM
> *:lol:
> 
> <Hey... I can up my post couny by posting Smilies too..... but should I bother?>
> *


heh, turns out you can up it by responding to smilies too...  :lol: [/b][/quote]


----------

